# Immigrating to Australia with stepchild



## LVDH (Jul 30, 2013)

HI,

My husband and I are looking to emigrate to Australia. My husband is not the biological father of my daughter. The biological father is not involved in her life at all, and she doesn't know him. 

Do I require a signed declaration from him, in order to apply for a passport and visa?

Thanks

LVDH


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

LVDH said:


> HI,
> 
> My husband and I are looking to emigrate to Australia. My husband is not the biological father of my daughter. The biological father is not involved in her life at all, and she doesn't know him.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should post this in the Australia forum?


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

This forum will be able to answer all your questions:


----------

